# Flounders from piers and bridges



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Planning family trip to panhandle June 23rd wkend. Can flounder be caught from piers and bridges? Are they even in the area this time of yr? What should we be targeting? There will be novice, experienced, and kids fishing. Looking forward to a great outting. Thanks for any info.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Sure they can be. Limited out several times off Navarre Pier. Used pompano jigs. g/l


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks Curdog. Looks like I've got some research to do on techniques tackle and bait. I'm OCD like that. Gotta be prepared.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, off bob sykes or 3 mile that time of the year.. Bull minnows or shrimp on a carolina rig, bump/drag the bait on the bottom close to the pilings.. I like to use fluorocarbon leader #20


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Ok thanks for the tips Cobiacatcher.


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm near Mexico beach and Panama City. The water is really dingy from TS Cindy. I want to wet a line tomorrow from the piers and surf. Any advice?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Be prepared for Hardhead catfish and rays. You might be better checking some of the bayou for water clarity and fishing for reds and trout. Here in Pensacola, the bay looks like a muddy field, but inside Bayou Chico is strained red, but clear...blackwater.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

uSE A 5/8 OR 3/4 ounce pompano jig. Put a strip of mullet on the back of the jig, about the size of your middle finger. Cast it around structure and known flounder places. Dont reel the bait in. Just shake it across the bottom and then take your slack up and repeat. Most of the time you will not feel a bite. Your bait will feel like it is stuck on the bottom. When this happens, wait a few seconds and set the hook. You can also use a carolina rig with live bull minnows, but you can cover more ground with the jig and flounder are not picky. I caught 61 one night with this method.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

reelthrill said:


> uSE A 5/8 OR 3/4 ounce pompano jig. Put a strip of mullet on the back of the jig, about the size of your middle finger. Cast it around structure and known flounder places. Dont reel the bait in. Just shake it across the bottom and then take your slack up and repeat. Most of the time you will not feel a bite. Your bait will feel like it is stuck on the bottom. When this happens, wait a few seconds and set the hook. You can also use a carolina rig with live bull minnows, but you can cover more ground with the jig and flounder are not picky. I caught 61 one night with this method.


The " flounder pros" at PCB pier used a jig head and the underside strip off skate wings because of the toughness. Their methods was drop the jig to the bottom and slowly walk down the side of the pier, moving the jig in short hops.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> The " flounder pros" at PCB pier used a jig head and the underside strip off skate wings because of the toughness. Their methods was drop the jig to the bottom and slowly walk down the side of the pier, moving the jig in short hops.


Walking down the pier works good as well. I like to make a fairly long cast at an angle and shake my jig back to me. I dont have near as much success jigging straight up and down. I want that jig to stay in contact with the bottom. Also, braided line is not recommended if there is any current. It keeps the jig off the bottom too much.


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the great info. I have everything you all mentioned in my arsenal. Will give each a try and see what's working. Here's to some grilled fish and shrimp tonight!!!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Go catch a few small white trout. Fillet fish. Cut in thin strips. Tip the jig and get after it. Really any fish cut in strips works well. Or Go to the sound and catch some smaller finger mullet 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Sad to report fishing was a bust on the trip . TS Cindy had left the water like chocolate milk.. We still had fun on the beach and rented a boat pontoon boat for a day. I still have fishing fever. 
Ready to go to Pensacola and try 
my luck. What's biting on 3mb, Bob Sykes, ft Pickens, pensacola pier?


----------

